# New 4x6 N Scale



## Tlauden (Sep 16, 2010)

Well finally got a 4X6 table built, now comes the fun part i put it on wheels for my sake so it can be pushed against the wall or i can roll it out to work from the back side of it. heres a pic










so far i dont know where im really going to take the layout from here, i was thinking some kind of mountain/tunnel in the back right region with a small town with two mid-size industries in the front left area along with a small yard for some switching action:thumbsup: but so far this is what i got  ill keep ya posted on any updates and improvements

P.S. comments and ideas are welcome


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Wheels are a nice idea for easy access. :thumbsup:

You're getting me itchy to get started on mine. 

Greg


----------



## Bucklaew (Oct 7, 2010)

I like the wheel idea, I'll have to retrofit mine. Thanks for the idea.:thumbsup::laugh:


----------



## Tlauden (Sep 16, 2010)

well i got started on the mountain area in the rear right corner, im using 1 inch thick blue insulation board and stacking it. i found out it dont cut to well with a pocket knife anyone know where they sell those hot knifes? i think im going to hit up the craft stores around here to look for one because i think it will come in handy ill post pics later

Edit: does anyone know off hand how many inches are equal to 100FT in N? im considering an elevation change somewhere on the layout


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

T,

There was a good hot knife source in Post #43 of this thread:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=4670

N scale ranges from 1:148 to 1:160.

At 1:148, 100' = 1200". Divide that by 148 to yield 8.1" in model scale.

At 1:160, 100' = 1200". Divide that by 160 to yield 7.5" in model scale.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Tlauden (Sep 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:thanks TJ


----------

